# Taking a road trip



## tourist (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello everyone. 
I am from Arkansas and I am currently working in Grand Forks. 
I am taking a road trip to see the sites on Saturday. I am wanting to find out where I can go to see people ice fishing. I am wanting to get some pictures and watch someone fish for a little bit. 
Someone please tell me where would be a good place to go. 
I will be going home Tuesday December 18 and this will probably be my only opportunity in my life to see people ice fishing first hand. 
I would appreciate any information I can get. 
Thanks 
Lenord


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

go to Devils Lake witch is located on HWY 2 90miles west of Grandforks. Once you get there just stop in at any local pub or gas station and ask where people might be fishing at so you can go and watch. They will help you out. I would take you out but I will be gone.

booster


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

The easiest way would be to go to larimore dam. Grand Forks is on the far right of the first picture, not where it says grand forks. You go west on highway 2 for 25 or so miles. There will be a sign right before you drive down a large dip in the road. You will turn south(left) and keep following the road for a couple miles until the dam is on your right side. I hope this has helped you. Write back and tell me if you found it. good luck


----------



## tourist (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks I will let you know what I find. 
Any more help will be appreciated.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

tourist, there have been quite a few people out on devils lake this week. A lot of them are close to the roads, and I don't think most people would mind you just walking up and asking if you can watch them for a while. Hwy 2 at haybale bay, right by the rest area, hwy 57, mission bay, by the casino, and Hwy 20, any where, should have people fishing if the weather is ok.


----------

